# Changing the aspect ratio for widescreen monitors



## Anarchy101 (Nov 14, 2006)

I finally broke down and got a 22" widescreen LCD. The thing is I can't get the screen to look normal (the way it did on my old CRT). Since the CRT screen was more "square" shaped as opposed to widescreen, everything fit the screen perfectly, but now i'm having issues with the horizontal aspect. The vertical is fine, but the horizontal picture is either stretched out making everything look short and wide or I have two black bars on the sides of my screen to keep everything in aspect...it's like reversed widescreen sort of.

I know you can change this because i've seen plenty of widescreen monitors where the picture is using the entire screen (no bars) in windows, in games, movies...everything, without the picture being either stretched or condensed.

With the catalyst control center, there are options to change the screen aspect ratio to fit widescreen monitors. But, I no longer have an ATI card, i'm on an 8800gtx now and there are no options in the nvidia control panel whatsoever to change the aspect ratio....infact there's nothing in nvidia's control panel for changing screen sizes at all....

It should work with ALL resolutions..


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Your monitor should look good at 1440x900 or 1280x720. Right click on the desktop, properties, settings, resolution and change it there. Do either of those two look normal? Mike


----------



## Anarchy101 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah they do, but what about in some older games that only support either 640x480 or 800x600 resolution? Like starcraft or diablo 2 for example. Or in the case of any game that only supports maybe 1152x864 or 1280x1024 etc..those aren't widescreen resolutions =/


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It may be the monitor scaling itself.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Anarchy101 said:


> Yeah they do, but what about in some older games that only support either 640x480 or 800x600 resolution? Like starcraft or diablo 2 for example. Or in the case of any game that only supports maybe 1152x864 or 1280x1024 etc..those aren't widescreen resolutions =/


Most game play Full-Screen, but you may get distorted unless your Monitor or video card automatically scales.

For older games, see what it looks like in the Window Mode.


----------

